# Un novato se mete a describir un sistema con Matlab/Simulink



## Hellmut1956 (May 18, 2014)

Hola amigos, favor mover el hilo a otro parte, si este subforo no fuera el correcto!

Mi objetivo es el reportar en este paso a paso mi proyecto de crear un modelo de mi sistema de control de escotas para mi modelo de un velero de ja categoría J.







Este diagrama muestra el proyecto completo del sistema de control de escotas.

Quiero resaltar que han pasado 34 años desde que termine mi bachillerato alemán y 32 años desde que me dedique, sin mucho éxito confieso, a las matemáticas universitarias durante el estudio de ingeniería mecánica. De allí resulta que:

1. Tengo que refrescar y expander mis conocimientos de matemáticas.

Esto se me volvió evidente aprendiendo electrónica análoga y estudiando la información libremente disponible sobre Matlab, Simulink y la rica selección de "toolboxes" que existe. Como consecuencia me he decidido e iniciado el proceso de inscribirme en la Universidad técnica de Munich para un Bachelor de electrónica e informática. Solo existe la carrera en combinación de electrónica e informática, como explicación de la razón de seleccionar esta carrera. Afortunadamente aquí en Alemania el estudiar en una universidad pública, y estas son excelentes, es gratuito.

2. Tengo que aprender a usar Matlab, Simulink y las herramientas relacionadas (toolboxes).

Afortunadamente un conocido tiene una empresa en la que existe Matlab y este me va a permitir usar esa software en su empresa. Así aprender será posible. Además existe la posibilidad de poder usar la software durante 30 días de forma gratuita. Una vez que mis conocimientos hayan alcanzado un nivel adecuado usaré esa posibilidad. Una vez inscrito en la universidad, podré adquirir yo mismo esa software como estudiante.

Así pues ofresco que se me acompañe en esta odisea, agradezco por adelantado toda sugerencia, crítica y, si merecido, reconocimiento. Me puedo imaginar que podría tener algún interés. Mi forma de presentar el paso a paso sonará como si fuera un experto. Como lo he explicado no lo soy, por lo cual estoy consciente y pido considerarlo, que presento cosas totalmente nuevas para mi!

Como esencial considero aprovecharme del trabajo preliminar, de haber subdividido este proyecto en módulos con una funcionalidad que puede ser encapsulada. Esto significa que cada módulo tiene entradas definidas y crea como resultado unas salidas igualmente claras. El objetivo de esto era evitar que errores pudieran infectar otros módulos. Así pues el objetivo es empezar por uno de los módulos, empesar simplificando este en extremo, para luego ir madurando el modelo del módulo. Pero antes de volver un módulo mas sofisticado, pienso definir los módulos responsables en generar las entradas.

Habiendo visto que en las "toolboxes" para la modelación de sistemas físicos también existe un elemento para motores de paso, pienso empesar con el módulo: "Motor de paso, Winche, Vela Mayor".






Este diagrama me gusta, porque permite reducir el concepto al mensaje básico de lo que es un sistema de control y sobre la división de labores/funcionalidad al crear el modelo del sistema que es mi objetivo aquí!

Básicamente son los 2 elementos esenciales: 
El elemento de control y lo que se llama la "planta".

El controlador recibe información de todo tipo por sus entradas.
El controlador transforma o genera de las entradas sus salidas. 
El controlador por lo tanto implementa una función que traduce lo que recibe en sus entradas para generar las salidas. 

Las salidas del controlador son las entradas de la "planta" y estas controlan la funcionalidad proporcionada por la "planta. 
Existen factores que repercuten en la función de la planta
y el resultado genera información que es proporcionado al controlador.
Esto habilita al controlador, existe entonces un circuito cerrado de control, adaptar el resultado de su función para lograr que la planta genere el resultado deseado.

Adaptemos estos conceptos muy genéricos al caso concreto del motor de paso que es el actor dentro del winche que controla la escota:

Como en Simulink, gracias a la toolbox "SimPowerSystems" existe el modelo de un motor de paso bipolar, adaptar este modelo para que represente el motor de paso "ST6018L3008-B" que pienso usar allí. Voy a usar la hoja de datos del motor para introducir en el modelo toda la información requerida.






Aquí por ejemplo el diagrama que muestra la relación entre la velocidad de paso del motor y el torque. En mi modelo que usa 12 baterías LiFePO4 de 16 Ah capacidad conectadas en serie, podemos ver que el motor de paso va a ser operado entre las curva que corresponden a:

24 VDC, 4,2 A, conectado en paralelo y
48 VDC, 4,2 A, conectado en paralelo,

Ya vemos así una variabilidad de una de las entradas al "controlador sobre el tiempo.

Con las baterías recién cargadas, estas dan 3,3 VDC, de lo que resulta:
12 * 3,3 = 39,6 VDC
Con las baterías vacías, estas dan 2,0 VDC, de lo que resulta:
12 * 2,0 = 24,0 VDC

La tensión suministrada al motor de paso por lo tanto depende y varía sobre el tiempo dependiendo de la energía que ha suministrado.

Mirando las curvas correspondiente vemos, que la curva correspondiente a los 48 VDC es la de color anaranjado y la curva correspondiente a los 24 VDC es la curva que prácticamente es idéntica a la azul!

Si comparamos las 2 curvas y tomamos en consideración sus recorridos en el diagrama podremos generar una función que aproximará la relación entre torque disponible y la velocidad, pero tomando en consideración las tensiones disponibles que llegan del pack de baterías.

Pero existe otro parámetro que influye esta información y cuyas implicaciones aún tengo que estudiar. La placa que controla el motor de paso con su controlador ARM Cortex M0 y la software, llamada firmware, en combinación con la funcionalidad de las componentes influye y varía el flujo de corriente. Simplificando se puede decir, que la placa de control solo mandará esa cantidad de corriente al motor de paso, para generar el torque, algo mayor al requerido en todo momento.

De allí resulta que el valor de aplicar en el controlador para la corriente va a variar dependiendo de la "carga" del motor de paso. Esta carga varía con el tiempo reflejando la solicitación del motor de paso que define el torque requerido. Claro que las técnicas usadas por las componentes en la placa de control también definen el comportamiento de la variabilidad de la corriente suministrada.

De allí resulta que en el concierto de parámetros también entra a tener que ser considerado que situaciones quiero analizar. Me explico:

Si lo que quiero investigar es el consumo de energía del motor de paso y como resultado cuanto tiempo va a demorar hasta que tenga que recargar las baterías, tendré que decidir para que perfil de solicitación quiero hacer las simulaciones. O dicho de forma mas genérica: Que comportamiento de los diferentes parámetros quiero aplicar para lograr una información específica. De allí resulta que tengo que estudiar que objetivos quiero como resultado de las simulaciones y que comportamiento de los parámetros requiero.

Allí Matlab tiene otra herramienta, "toolbox" muy util y es la llamada "Simscape". Según entiendo me sirve para programar / especificar el comportamiento de las entradas al "controlador" y que cumplirá la función que requiero para generar el perfil de comportamiento de la entrada de corriente y tensión por ejemplo al motor de paso.

Probablemente será util contactar la empresa nanotec para preguntar si tienen modelos para las simulaciones en Simulink.

Pero también, quizá alguno de Ustedes sabe que tipo de estudios, simulaciones se hacen bajo estas circunstancias. Otro método será el investigar en el Internet si existe información sobre tales simulaciones y cuales objetivos se tienen allí. 

Resulta que para mi aplicación en el contexto de la energía consumida en el motor de paso es de importancia saber si las baterías me van a durar el tiempo requerido.
Si el torque posible, disponible, también cuando las baterías llegan a descargarse al extremo de los 24 VDC aún alcanza para resistir una ráfaga de viento fuerte.
Si es justificable el considerable gasto adicional para frenos eléctricos es necesario.

Adaptar el proceso de control de la escota en relación a movimientos del palo de la vela mayor para lograr el libre movimiento del palo de la vela mayor, el mantener la escota lo mas corto posible y la frecuencia con la cual el motor de paso tiene que girar el tambor de la escota. Este último aspecto influye en el consumo de energía probablemente de forma sustanciosa, se conoce cuando servos estan constantemente moviéndose. Pero también influye en el circuito de control relacionado al sensor angular para el palo de la vela mayor y de la especificación de los valores para los umbrales, que controlan cuando el motor de paso gira el tambor para adaptar la longitud de la escota.

Este factor desafortunadamente no entra en efecto, ni en el módula del motor de paso, ni de la placa de control de este, sino en el decodificador de cuadratura de la placa LPCXpresso. esta es la responsable de mandar los comandos a la placa de control del motor de paso para que este se actuado.

De allí resulta que esta dependencia da un bloque que tiene influencia sobre una de las entradas y por lo tanto será elemento del "controlador".

De allí resulta otro objetivo en mi aprendizaje de matlab y sus toolboxes. Es el de programar módulos propios que entonces se vuelven reusables. Claro que tendré que investigar que es lo que ya existe de forma gratuita. Creo que también siendo estudiante aquí en Munich me dará acceso a la asesoría de personal universitario y de otros estudiantes.

Bueno, fin por hoy. Pero esta contribución tendrá como resultado el empezar a escribir la lista de condiciones.


----------



## foso (May 18, 2014)

Lo felicito por el proyecto compañero. Espero que siga comentando sus resultados. Saludos.


----------



## proteus7 (May 18, 2014)

simplemente sorprendente,  llevando la idea a otro nivel


----------



## Hellmut1956 (May 19, 2014)

@foso: Recuerda, soy novato en esto, por lo que los molestaré no solo dando resultados, sino mi camino hacia resultados y eventualmente a mis errores o a mi decisión de cambiar de ruta. Sea por usar otro camino, sea intentando simplificar, o sea porque el camino escogido no me lleva al objetivo!
@Proteus7: Estudiando lo que es Matlab, Simulink y las funcionalidades de las "toolboxes" hace evidente que esta herramienta no es solo un simulador, como lo es Proteus, pero una herramienta para tomar la ruta de implementación de una solución por el método de la modelación de un sistema. Esta metodología es una que se está imponiendo por varias razones:

1. Reducción de costos
2. Aceleración del proceso de diseño
3. Las posibilidades que resultan del proceso para lograr definir una solución mucho mas óptima debido a la posibilidad de someter un sistema modelado a un entorno cuyo comportamiento puede ser descrito e implementado de formas muy variadas.
4. la posibilidad de entender las interdependencias de sistemas mucho mas complejos y lograr definir el sistema para que el resultado sea eficiente en el sentido de los objetivos.

Tomemos como ejemplo mi sistema de control de escotas.

Este sistema, alimentado por un pack de baterías de LiFePO4, lo que implica variabilidad de la tensión de alimentación relacionada al consumo de capacidad de estas baterías.
El sistema de control del motor de paso que adapta la corriente para generar el torque justamente adecuado para la solicitación.
La posición y el comportamiento dinámico del palo, por ejemplo de la vela mayor, dependiendo esto de la presión del viento a la vela, cosa que es variable, dependiendo del movimiento del casco a razón del oleaje a la cual esta sometido el casco, dependiendo de la selección de los umbrales que mandan el comportamiento del motor de paso de cuando hacer girar el tambor de la escota, dependiendo del consumo de energía cuando el motor de paso es activado, del impacto de una solución usando un freno eléctrico versus el motor de paso consumiendo energía para mantener una posición, el consumo de energía analizado con focos en diferentes aspectos, como lo son por ejemplo asumiendo muy poco o ningún viento y la oscilación del casco, el análisis de "worst case", etcétera. esto como lo he escritoo en mi contribución anterior me requiere definir cuáles escenarios voy a analizar y como pienso variar las variables del entorno, para lo que el lenguaje "Simscape" me habilita definir el comportamiento variable de los parámetros del entorno.
Es realmente algo que creo que es muy diferente comparándolo a lo que, si lo entiendo bien, ofrece Proteus. Proteus me habilita a diseñar un circuito y simular su comportamiento. Aquí diseño un sistema y su entorno y como resultado entiendo las implicaciones de ciertas decisiones tomadas a razón de estos análisis. Recién entonces implemento el "controlador" o/y la "planta" usando por ejemplo Proteus.
Pero las capacidades del entorno de Matlab, pero también de Labview, siguen. Como el problema de la modelación siempre también es que tan adecuado es el modelo para representar el sistema real, es posible integrar hardware física en el proceso. Sea para acelerar la ejecución de la simulación, o sea para generar datos medidos de la operación de la hardware modelada y usar la herramienta para generar funciones que se aproximen mejor a la funcionalidad de la hardware real!
Todo esto implica un uso mas intenso de las matemáticas. Es esta una de las razones, además de realizar la erosión de conocimientos matemáticos míos, que me llevaron a decidir inscribirme en la universidad técnica de Munich en el curso de electrónica e informática. Como toda persona que ha estado estudiando ingeniería en una universidad bien sabe, los primeros 2 años de la carrera representan el gran reto de absolver exitósamente los cursos de matemáticas. Aquí en especial los cursos de análisis 1 y 2.
He encontrado un sitio en Internet donde un profesor de matemáticas de la universidad de Tübingen, mucha reputación por lo que allí trabajaron y estudiaron genios de la física hace 100 años y mas. En creo que son 58 lecturas permite participar por video en sus lecciones del curso de análisis 1, incluyéndose material para los ejercicios y soluciones. Al mismo tiempo me he comprado 2 libros que explican por estudiantes para estudiantes los temas y conceptos presentados en análisis 1 y 2. Mi intención es lograr pasar los exámenes finales del análisis 1 como si los estuviera escribiendo en la realidad antes de empezar los estudios en la universidad. Así le quito el estrés del curso de matemáticas, logro tener los conocimientos para preguntar y resolver cosas que me faltan por entender y adquirir los conocimientos y habilidades matemáticas para el uso eficiente del Matlab y su entorno!


----------



## Hellmut1956 (May 19, 2014)

Estudiando los modelos de simulink para motores de paso es evidente qu estos modelos, y aquí en especial he empezado a estudiar el modelo para un motor de paso hybrido de 2 fases.

Aparentemente actualmente el modelo solo soporta la operación en forma de pasos completos. Quizá tenga que modificarlo, si es posible:






Analizando el gráfico, se puede ver que el driver solo puede ser controlado usando las 2 entradas DIR y STEP. 

Especulando:
Si el driver se modifica de la forma que el impulso en STEP incrementa por un paso, siendo paso definido por ser un micropaso y el parámetro de micropasos fuera modificable entre "1" y "256", entonces las 4 salidas serían generadas dependiendo de ese parámetro.

Pero el otro aspecto que reflexiono analizando el diagrama son las entradas de "V+" y "V-". Si en vez de usar como fuente una fuente tipo batería, se usaría una variable que ponga en las entradas la tensión requerida en las 4 salidas, es una función senoidal, donde el número de micropasos define el número de escalones de la función senoidal y que el mismo impulso "STEP" hiciera que la tensión variable variara. Además habría que crear la posibilidad de un estado de la tensión variable inicial, correspondiente a una posición inicial del motor de paso.

Sie estas reflexiones son correctas, entonces hay que ver que impacto tiene esto en el bloque del motor de paso? El bloque del motor del motor de paso requiere de parámetros muy específicos. Esto indica que el modelo implementado allí tendría que ser capaz de aceptar esas variabilidades de las 4 entradas. Lo que supongo es, que los parametros del bloque del motor de paso tendrían que ser modificados anterior a cada micropaso, para reflejar el cambio de los parámetros de entrada descritos arriba.

Existe en especial un parámetro que contiene el término de "saliency". Según lo que he encontrado, si mis investigaciones en el internet son correctas, "saliency" hace referencia a la posición de los magnetos y los campos magnéticos de las bobinas. Este parámetro es de especial interés, por que por el ángulo que los rotores no se encuentran alineados con aquella posición que tuvieran, sin un torque de carga, hace referencia a la magnitud del torque de carga.

Esto es, si no estoy equivocado, lo que aprovechan las componentes de control de motores de paso de Trinamic para adaptar el torque disponible del motor de paso al torque de carga! Una vez que el ángulo, por así llamarlo de "descuadre" paso el valor que define un umbral, o se aumenta la corriente para generar un torque mayor del motor de paso y en caso contrario ocurre un error de paso! Los parámetros que definen el umbral son programables en la IDE de Trinamic y entonces la componente reacciona de la forma deseada. De allí resulta un uso residual! en caso extremo a las componentes les es posible aumentar el valor máximo de la corriente que fluye por las bobinas hasta un 120% del valor máximo definido en la hoja de datos del motor por un tiempo limitado. Esto hace posible escoger un motor de menos torque! El factor que limita el tiempo que puedo alimentar el motor de paso con una corriente superior a los 100% es el calor residual que aparece como resultado de las resistencias a la corriente en la bobina del motor.

El amigo solo tiene la versión 2012a, donde el modelo del motor de paso es aún mucho mas sencillo. tengo que reflexionar esto para idearme una estrategia del control del sistema que permita vivir con la versión 2012a para empezar e irla madurando una vez que adquiera yo mismo como estudiante la versión mas actual.

Pero también esto demuestra que un foco importante de mis estudios de Simulink va a ser que tan "caja negra" son los bloques que son hecho disponibles para simulink. Se que existe la posibilidad de crear bloques propios incluyendo otros bloques existentes en ellos y cosas propias y nuevas.

Caramba! Que ignorante y que novato que soy en estas cosas! Definitivamente para lograr las cosas que reflexiono tengo que actualizar mis conocimientos matemáticos, los de electrónica, en especial análoga y del uso de las herramientas que hace disponible Matlab y Simulink! Todo eso toma tiempo y Dios sabe cuanto me queda con las aptitudes mentales requeridas! Pues a no perder tiempo!


----------



## foso (May 19, 2014)

Me cuesta seguirte en algunas partes. Usar programas como simulink cuesta tiempo si, hay mucho para conocer. ¿Cómo vas a parametrizar la carga del motor?



A no, ahora que veo la carga es una constante. Lo que sale a la derecha son los parámetros del motor, ¿no?, velocidad, torque, etc


----------



## Hellmut1956 (May 20, 2014)

Hola foso.

Siguiendo las clases de análisis 1 de la universidad de la ciudad de Tübingen, mi preparación para no estar en estrés durante mi primer semestre de estudiante en la universidad técnica de Munich, el profesor muy correctamente dice durante su primera clase, que el estudiar requiere escuchar, tomar notas, hacer ejercicios y explicar lo que se piensa. El escribir/explicar la materia te cuento es bien difícil! Gracias por tratar de entender lo que quiero decir!

El bloque y los modelos del motor de paso, comparando la versión 2012a y la documentación de la versión 2014a muestra que se está trabajando intensamente en alcanzar un nivel apropiado para describir el motor de paso. Me imagino que en futuras versiones el modelo del motor de paso, del Driver y del Signal Builder se irán aproximando a lo que circuitos modernos de control de motores de paso requieren.

En otro sitio del web de Mathworks se describe y se generan imagenes en 3D que combinan el "controlador" y la "planta", tanto del aspecto matemático, como también el diseño físico. La toolbox me va a permitir generar el tambor de escota y los demás aspectos de la implementación física y aplicar allí los elementos que en suma conforman el torque de carga del sistema, osea incluyendo por ejemplo la fricción y otros aspectos.

Mi objetivo es diseñar usando la funcionalidad de 3D del sistema de control de escotas y que de allí incluyo todos los factores que tienen influencia sobre la operación del sistema.

Así pues muy correctamente has escribido que en el ejemplo gráfico el torque de carga es estático. El lenguaje de "SImcad", otra de las "toolboxes", permite describir/generar los perfiles de los elementos que entran y salen de cada bloque. Por ejemplo tengo pensado generar así el efecto de oscilación del palo de la vela mayor por ejemplo que resulta del movimiento del casco en el agua. Me imagino si el efecto del agua en la oscilación del palo se describe como la suma de 2 movimientos sinusoidales del casco perpendiculares entre si y se busca una frecuencia apropiada para estas ondulaciones senoidales, el resultado será una simulación adecuada del efecto de las olas en el mar. También se podrá jugar con el parámetro de las alturas de las olas. Hay personas que dicen que la fricción de la escota en un entorno como el mostrado en la próxima foto y bajo influencia de un viento muy lento va a bloquear la vela en una posición y evitar que esta se pueda mover libremente. Así podré ver hasta que valor de fricción de la escota realmente existe el riesgo mencionado y desde que presión de viento la vela puede moverse de forma adecuada:






Como pueden ver en la siguiente foto, el modelo de velero realmente es bastante grande:






Claro que he tomado en consideración de tener una fricción mínima de las escotas. Por un lado humedeciendo la escota un poco usando agua enjabonada se combate el efecto electroestático que no es de menospreciar como componente de la fricción, por otro lado todos los tambores usan cojinetes de bolas, lo que garantiza el giro con un mínimo de fricción!


----------



## Hellmut1956 (May 21, 2014)

Estoy logrando exactamente lo que es mi intención en todo proyecto. Estoy aprendiendo, el tema me da la posibilidad de reflexionar sobre muchas de las cuestiones que van apareciendo y los estudios y la investigación en el entorno Matlab/Simulink y las diversas Toolboxes, aprendiendo mas y mas sobre los detalles, va abriendo nuevas puertas. Que maravilla!

Hoy imprimí las documentaciones sobre los diversos elementos que aparecen en el ejemplo. Eso y en combinación con las reflexiones durante el paseo con mi perro, los secretos relacionados al objetivo se estan abriendo. Abriendo dando acceso a un sin número de nuevas informaciones y nuevas posibilidades! Ya los iré informando de las posibles rutas para solucionar las limitaciones del ejemplo en comparación a la funcionalidad de la hardware real y física usada.
Pero también he identificado de como crear un entorno virtual de 3D en el cual realizaré el equivalente al entorno real del control de las velas y por lo tanto de las escotas.
Igualmente, reflexionando, suena evidente cuando se sabe, pero hay que hacerselo uno consciente, que tengo la posibilidad de modelar y simular y estudiar la fricción de la escota en el aparejo, ignorando efectos de fricción a razón de efectos electrostáticos! Puedo hacer una simulación comparativamente sencilla analizando la fricción y el movimiento de la escota alrededor de un tambor del aparejo. Variando el radio del tambor, el ángulo de entrada y salida del tambor, el diámetro de la escota, la tensión de carga de la escota y la aceleración y la velocidad de la escota, un modelo adecuado debería mostrar que existen parámetros donde la escota se traba. Eso sería la prueba que el modelo al menos en ese sentido es correcto y adecuado. Un resultado también sería la fuerza que el eje del tambor ejercería sobre el punto al cual fijo el tambor del aparejo. Esto me permitirá investigar de forma mas adecuada que dimensiones físicas debe tener un tambor del aparejo y si cierto producto considerado es capaz de soportar tales esfuerzos. Recién entonces podré verificar en un experimento práctico si los resultados equivalen a la realidad.
Otra propiedad del entorno es la posibilidad de conectar el modelo realizado con el mundo real y suministrar datos medidos allí. Anoche averigüe investigando la respuesta de un amigo forista, que las versiones V2 de las placas LPCXpresso pueden conectar "shields" para arduino y que por ese camino existe la posibilidad de también integrar las placas LPCXpresso en la modelación! Ya me veo ocupado los próximos años!
Realmente, Matlab/Simulink y sus "toolboxes" son un entorno maravilloso, pero que a razón de su altísimo costo es prohibitivo para aficionados hobbistas, si no tienen la posibilidad de dedicarse a esto como estudiantes universitarios registrados. Como jubilado prematuro por razones de salud y gracias a que universidades públicas en Alemania son buenísimas y gratuitas, si se pone el esfuerzo de pasar los exámenes es posible usar este entorno! Como las materias de estudio son directamente relacionadas a los conocimientos requeridos en este contexto, la justificación aún es mayor.


----------



## Hellmut1956 (May 26, 2014)

Dios mío, analysis solo es definiciones y sus pruebas. Leyendo artículos y pruebas de lectura de literatura sobre sistemas de control y su diseño, entiendo la justificación de estos contenidos del curso y al menos ya he comprendido el método de prueba por inducción.

Lo que tengo que lograr es no solo poder hacer las pruebas usando por ejemplo el método de inducción, eso claro que es importante para pasar los exámenes, pero tengo que entender y ganar conciencia de las implicaciones de las mas diversas tesis. Claro, también entender las diversas técnicas matemáticas para resolver problemas que quiero analizar en un futuro.

Básicamente he comprendido que existen 2 grandes familias de temas matemáticas, favor no me caigan a golpes por expresarme mal o de forma muy no usual. Esto se debe a que aún sigo consciente pero avanzando a entender mas y mas lo poco que sé!

La una es la matemática simbólica y la otra la matemática numérica y todo esto utiliza y aplica las leyes de la lógica y de las teorías de conjuntos! Dios, y todo esto para poder modelar y diseñar mi sistema de control de escotas en mi modelo de un velero!

Si Dios lo permite y mi salud no me lo hace imposible, al menos trataré de primero pasar los exámenes para no ser botado de los estudios y de mi lado pondré la perseverancia. Pero el reto es grande!


----------



## Hellmut1956 (Jun 4, 2014)

Me estoy metiendo al proyecto por muchos frentes. Lo último que he iniciado es usar el software gratuito de "Blender" como editor externo para modelar el sistema en 3 dimensiones de forma gráfica. Hay muy buenos tutoriales en el internet. El resultado de esta modelación son modelos con puntos de unión que permiten conector el modelo en Simulink al mundo virtual y a los objetos allí representados con puntos bien definidos donde se transmiten los efectos dinámicos físicos.

La otra ventaja es que estos modelos permiten crear animaciones del sistema que me permiten ilustrar mis objetivos en forma de videos cortos y a la vez cumplen la función de descripción del sistema objetivo, lo que entonces traduzco en representaciones en Simulink y finalmente en forma de ecuaciones.


----------



## Hellmut1956 (Jul 2, 2014)

Bueno, ando tan metido, que me desespero cuando mis problemas de salud me bloquean la mente y tengo que interrumpir mis estudios. Básicamente estoy procediendo así:

1. Crear el entorno para estudiar, lo que significa tener las herramientas necesarias y aprender a usarlas, por ejemplo el crear textos matemáticos con Latex, un compilador que genera las expresiones matemáticas.

2. Crear la lista de los cursos universitarios de los primeros 2 años de la carrera de Ingeniería Electrónica para el Bachelor of science.

3. Conseguir copias escritas de todas las lecturas de profesores para estos cursos, al igual que las hojas de ejercicios y ejemplos mas sus soluciones.

4. Darles una primera mirada a todos esos materiales para establecer los objetivos, identificar las "herramientas".

5. Conseguir en lo posible de forma gratuita pdfs de los libros recomendados y darles una primera mirada.

6. Me encontré con que existen multiples fuentes donde se encuentran videos de las lecturas de profesores de las materias requeridas y me miré una o varias lecturas para hacerme una primera impresión de como estos profesores hacen sus lecturas y como organizan el enseñar las materias. Vale recalcar que en Alemania las Universidades, subsidiadas por el estado hacen muchas de estas lecturas disponibles en el Internet. Pero también por ejemplo la MIT tiene un programa para permitir el acceso gratuita a ciertas lecturas de sus profesores. Lo que queda siendo un reto es conseguir la versión escrita de esas lecturas, las hojas con los ejercicios y sus soluciones y finalmente viejos exámenes y sus soluciones.

También realicé, que ha diferencia de cuando yo estudié ingeniería mecánica para algo que equivale al Master la metodología usada era muy diferente de lo que en gran parte se encuentra hoy en día. En especial me gusta recalcar algo, para lo cual las lecturas de Terence Tao sobre Análisis 1 y 2 es uno de los mejores ejemplos. llendo a wikipedia y buscar Terence Tao permite encontrar la información!

Permítanme interrumpir el hilo de reflexión para incluir otra información que considero importante. Prácticamente en todos los cursos la matemáticas son el "lenguaje" usado. Un profesor que da las lecturas de "Mecánica Teórica"¸Dr. Schuller, como parte de la carrera de física, pero cuyo contenido abarca lo requerido en física de la carrera de electrotécnica lo expresa de la siguiente forma: Física es el arte de expresar claramente lo que se desea expresar y las matemáticas son el lenguaje que permite expresarse claramente. Para expresarse claramente, Terence Tao lo llama rigorosamente, hay que partir desde lo mas elemental de la teoría de conjunto, el conjunto de los números naturales y un set de axiomas y definir todo elemento u objeto matemático que se usa rigorosamente de forma matemática. No embarco ahora en como se prueba que para llegar del elemento "1" se llega al elemento "2", pero lo menciona para indicar que hasta lo mas básico y elemental y aparentemente evidente es demostrado rigorosamente de acuerdo a las metodologías de pruebas matemáticas. Porque presento esto?

Lo escribo y presento, porque esto ha influenciado de forma decisiva, de como embarco a esta aventura de aprendizaje, beneficiándome que como no estoy inscrito en la Universidad tengo la libertad de organizar mi forma de estudiar a mi gusto. Creo haber realizado que el punto común y de partida para aprender lo presentado en los diversos cursos de la carrera es el aprender de forma rigorosa y estricta la teoría de conjunto e ir avanzando y profundizando en ella en las lecturas de Analysis y en especial las lecturas del Profesor Groh de la universidad de Tübingen que sigue la metodología de Terence Tao. En paralelo y aprovechando la metodología rigorosa del profesor Groh aprendo la algebra lineal, pues allí me encuentro con una serie de conceptos complementarios como los conceptos de proyecciones bijectivas, etcétera. No mas captando estos conceptos básicos y beneficiándome de la calidad de la lectura del profesor de física sobre mecánica teórica y los diversos conceptos relacionados a las topologías en contexto matemático y de teoría de conjunto, el contenido de estas lecturas se vuelve captable. uso el término de captable para expresar que el gran trecho que queda entre captar lo escuchado, escribir y explicar lo captado y aplicarlo en ejercicios hay gran trecho.

Así pues ahora estoy por un lado buscando videos de lecturas que presenten las materias de los primeros 2 años de ingeniería electrónica de acuerdo a las metodologías de Terence Tao. Por otro lado estoy escuchando y mirando los videos de las lecturas de Análisis 1 y de Algebra Lineal 1. Siempre que aparece la referencia a algún matemático a filósofo, o algún concepto como los del cálculo lógico y si lo he investigado correctamente en español se dice "enunciado". significa que algo enunciado solo puede ser verdadero o falso. Si una expresión es falsa, significa que no puede ser verdadera y viceversa. De allí resulta la metodología de pruebas matemáticas. Pero también investigando sobre "cálculo lógico" me encontré con el concepto de cálculo modal. Allí un "enunciado" no solo puede ser falso o verdadero. usando la misma rigorosidad metodológica se está desarrollando toda una lógica alternativa y que según vi referencia es de utilidad en la física cuántica. Cuento esto para indicar que actualmente estoy tratando de familiarizarme con ese mundo conceptual de ese mundo matemático que es usado de forma estricta para construir los sistemas matemáticos que se aplican en los diversos cursos.

Una vez que sienta que mi entendimiento halla encontrado una cierta base de familiaridad en ese mundo y con las notaciones usadas, recién entonces me quiero meter al próximo paso de aplicar, partiendo de la primera lectura en los cursos de análisis, algebra lineal y física, a aprender a solucionar y entender los ejemplos. Terence Tao dice, creo que muy correctamente, que aprendiendo a pensar y usar la metodología matemática en conceptos tan sencillos y evidentes como en los conjuntos de números naturales, etcétera, se demora mas en progresar al principio. Pero que una vez que se gane una familiaridad con esa metodología, se puede progresar mas rápido aplicando la metodología a conceptos mucho mas complejos. El profesor Dr. Schuller en su clase de mecánica teórica y que cubre el contenido de física del primer semestre y mas de la carrera de electrónica, empieza en su primera lectura del curso con una presentación de los objetivos del curso de un semestre y que concluye con la mecánica de Lagrange y Hamilton y llega a tocar la teoría de la relatividad general. Voy a presentar estos 0bjetivos en algún futuro cuando entienda estos objetivos lo suficientemente como para poder presentarlos, ni hablar de entenderlos, por ahora! Pero el tiene como uno de los objetivos del curso  de presentar lo que llama definiciones precisas de los axiomas de Newton de la mecánica clásica de tal forma partiendo de la teoría de conjuntos y usando el concepto del espacio-tiempo y presentando la gravitación no como una fuerza, sino como una curvatura del espacio-tiempo, que el entender la mecánica relacional y cuántica, de acuerdo a el es evidente. El en su introducción al curso relata la dependencia de la perspectiva y lo que llama pre-concepciones que resultan en pre-teorías generan concepciones que influencian de forma decisiva de como percibimos el mundo real. Usando por ejemplo el concepto de espacio-tiempo y no el concepto de espacio y tiempo acostumbrado en la mecánica de Newton, tiempo y espacio no son dos cosas separadas, sino una sola. Todos sabemos que electricidad y magnetismo las percebimos como dos cosas diferentes, pero el electromagnetismo realmente es solo una cosa. Si por lo tanto desde un principio nos acostumbramos, partiendo de la teoría de conjunto y siguiendo un cauce de la aplicación de estrictas metodologías matemáticas y lógicas, esos conceptos avanzados en cierto sentido son mas sencillos y evidentes que los conceptos que resultan de la mecánica clásica.


----------



## foso (Jul 2, 2014)

Usted se va muy por las ramas. ¿Qué pasó con el proyecto del velero ?


----------



## Hellmut1956 (Jul 3, 2014)

Hola foso. Tu pregunta es muy válida y con gusto respondo!

Para mí el proyecto del velero es la plataforma para entrar en contacto con las mas diversas tecnologías. Así el trabajo con madera haciendo el casco, el trabajo con resinas epóxicas y fibra de video haciendo el láminado para ese casco, el aprender a usar el torno, el aprender a usar la fresadora son ejemplos "tempranos" de los campos a los que me he estado y sigo estando ocupado. La electrónica y su uso para realizar mis propias soluciones es otra página que me ha abierto una multitud de temas. Empezando por la programación de microcontroladores, siguiendo por profundizar en materia de diseño de circuitos entendiendo esquemas de circuitos fue otro campo. Realizar que debo profundizar mis conocimientos de electrónica, en especial de electrónica análoga fue algo que realicé y donde me meto. De allí siguió la cuestión de lógica digital y combinacional. Esta diversidad de temas listada aquí son ejemplos de temas en los pasados mas de 10 años que llevo dedicado al modelismo naval en general y a mi proyecto con el objetivo original de lograr realizar un velero que de forma autónoma pueda navegar el curso de una regata. Recientemente y por la indicación de un colega modelista naval me encontré con que desde el 2008 existe una competencia mundial con ese objetivo y que esas competencias anuales van acompañadas de una conferencia científica que resulta en publicaciones que presentan el estado de desarrollo de las tecnologías usadas.
Alrededor del mismo tiempo, y fomentado por críticas y objeciones sobre si mi sistema de control de escotas y mi intención de implementar el sistema de control de velas tal cual es por ejemplo en el velero original Endeavour, me llevó a investigar las posibilidades de simular mi sistema y así poder analizar si aquellas objeciones son válidas y cuales son los parámetros y sus valores límites que impidan o posibiliten la realización. Así me encontré con la funcionalidad de Matlab y Simulink de Mathworks para modelar sistemas. Investigando el como se realiza realicé que tanto mis conocimientos sobre matemáticas, basan en mis estudios de matemáticas para la ingeniería mecánica hace 35 años, sufren por erosión por haber olvidado mucho y por lo que en esos años tanto en las matemáticas y las otras ciencias relacionadas los avances han sido impresionantes. Pero también realicé muy pronto, que debo primero volver a aprender a aprender y que en un segundo lugar debo actualizar mis conocimientos y ponerlos en un conjunto con los otros campos relacionados. Así me decidí por tomar el objetivo de estudiar la carrera de ingeniero electrónico, teniendo la universidad técnica de Munich en mi cercanía. Investigando esto tuve que aprender, que las condiciones del estudio exigen pasar exitosamente todos los exámenes de todas las materias presentados durante los primeros 2 años estando obligado a hacer esos exámenes de forma obligatoria al fin del semestre y solo tener una posibilidad de repetir estos exámenes al fin de las vacaciones inmediatas al semestre. Por mis problemas de salud que han impactado mis capacidades de concentración, dos infartos cerebrales y varios paros cardiacos por problemas del ritmo cardíaco y que llevaron a la implantación de un marcapasos, células grises de mi cerebro han sufrido por falta de oxígeno.  Como estoy seguro tu sabes, el ejercitar las células grises, por ejemplo por mis estudios, resultará en la reorganización de las conexiones lo que llevará a reparar estos daños.
Así pues me decidí estudiar todas las materias de los primeros 2 años de la carrera de forma autodidacta y pude conseguirme los textos de las lecturas de todas las clases, las hojas de los ejercicios y copias de antiguos exámenes.
Luego, investigando en la red, me encontré con que existen en el Internet, subsidiados por programas estatales en Alemania, pero también por programas de proliferación de educación gratuita, por ejemplo de la MIT en Boston, se llama "OpenCourseware", videos de las lecturas de clases de casi todas las materias que requiero estudiar. Así, de forma gratuita puedo participar de forma virtual en las lecturas universitarias y hasta escoger las de profesores universitarios mas adecuadas para mí.
Recuerda, mi proyecto de velero es "plataforma" para actividades que me permiten mantener mi actitud positiva después de haber tenido que realizar que nunca mas volveré a encontrar un puesto de empleado, habiendo tenido la posición de "Business Development Director" en la empresa entonces mas grande gringa de telecomunicaciones. Muchos ex colegas míos de las industrias de semiconductores y telecomunicaciones han tenido que compartir como yo el perder sus puestos de trabajo y no haber vuelto a ser empleados debido a que su edad superó los 45 años. Depresiones y alcoholismo han destruido algunos de ellos. Yo, con esto he logrado mantenerme positivo, curioso y ocupado durante los últimos 15 años!
Ahora investigando y haciendo los primeros pasos en los diversos cursos relacionados a los primeros 2 años de la carrera de ingeniero electrónico han hecho evidente, en especial aquí en Alemania, que el uso de matemáticas en todos los cursos ha sido incrementado de forma extrema y que todas estas matemáticas basan en un desarrollo usando las teorías de conjunto y las verificaciones rigorosas y estrictas de la lógica matemática partiendo de los conjuntos de números naturales y sus propiedades, adición, multiplicación y orden. La visión mas completa y extensa la encontré en la primera lectura del profesor Dr. Schuller sobre mecánica teórica donde presenta como los objetivos de su lectura de primer semestre de física sobre mecánica teórica parte de las teorías de conjunto y los axiomas de Newton, usando el concepto de espacio-tiempo en vez de lo usual de ver espacio y tiempo como cosas diferentes, y de no ver la gravitación como una fuerza, sino como la curvatura de ese espacio-tiempo. Así siguiendo con los conceptos de topología y variedades alcanza su objetivo de refinar las definiciones de los axiomas de Newton logrando así captar la mecánica clásica de tal forma que la mecánica relativista y la mecánica cuántica no son mas que la generalización, o dicho de otra forma, la mecánica clásica no son mas que le caso especial de la mecánica relativista asumiendo una velocidad de la luz infinita. El así finalmente llega a los objetivos de su curso que incluye el cálculo de variaciones, la mecánica de Lagrange y de Hamilton llegando así a las relaciones de simetrías magnitudes de conservación, de las variedades topológicas simplécticas y la teoría de la relatividad general. Si logro captar y aplicar estos conocimientos para resolver ejemplos en los próximos 2 a 3 años estaré impresionado!
Es realmente la fascinación de ocuparme de estos temas y de tratar de estudiar y aprenderlos y el agradecimiento a mi proyecto del velero, lo que hace de cada día donde mi salud me permite estudiar le estoy agradecido a Dios! Pero en paralelo sigo los temas mas "tradicionales" y sin embargo no menos emocionantes. Es por un lado el seguir trabajando en desarrollar mi taller, es el objetivo de hacer experimentos con mi motor de paso, ver tutorial avanzado de motores de paso aquí en el foro, donde ahora vienen los experimentos con el motor de paso bajo carga, es el aprendizaje y los experimentos relacionados a la electrónica análoga basando en el curso correspondiente disponible en el sitio de www.digilient.com/classroom y ya mas avanzado en el sitio de Internet de la empresa "Analog Devices", promotora de este curso ofrecido en el sitio de digilent.
Se podría válidamente decir que estoy demasiado desenfocado! pero si algo tengo para lo que no tengo uso alternativo, es tiempo para dedicarme a estos temas y siempre que sienta que tengo que hacer una pausa, me dedico a otro de los múltiples temas!


----------

